# Question about Marantz



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Simple question, I know Marantz has been coveted over the years.. 

My friend came upon a Model 1060 amp from someone... He loves it and plans on keeping it forever... I was just wondering what sort of value it would hold, if any? Obviously, I don't know much about HA, even less about older HA, and he knows less than I.... 

Any thoughts?

Thank you..
Aaron


----------



## phil (Aug 5, 2007)

Those amps were 240 back in 1975. In reference to marantz recievers which arew at anywhere from 25% to 50% of thier original value and sometimes more with rare items i would definitely hang on to that amp. 

In case you haven't already found this
http://www.classic-audio.com/marantz/1060.html


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Simple question, I know Marantz has been coveted over the years..
> 
> ...


Over the last 10 years there has been growing interest in older & simpler solid-state gear. The Marantz 1060 has a good reputation as being a decent integrated amplifier too. Absolute value however is not dramatic. A mint unit might get $250-$300 if it has the wooden case and is the early version with pre-out / main in jacks. Anything else will be starting with that top number and working backwards for a value.


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Sometimes the "value" is nastalgia i.e.. a favorite piece from long ago or a first "real stereo" that was sold. Sometimes it's build quality, evidenced by the fact that it still works well 25-30 years later. Sometimes its a classic design that has never been matched. How well these things translate into dollars is not always linear.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree completely, I understand the nostalgia, i'm not personally interested in the value at all, but it would help him reference something of value.. He loves the thing, I doubt he'd ever consider selling it.. 

I was just thinking I could get a rating of sorts, where it would fall in amongst other things of similar age and value... middle of the road?


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I was just thinking I could get a rating of sorts, where it would fall in amongst other things of similar age and value... middle of the road?


Middle is likely fair. Again, condition & features are everything. If it is an earlier version it will be more valuable than the later ones but I don't believe you would get more than $300 if it was absolutely perfect. Other integrateds such as a JBL SA600 might get 3-4X that (if one actually came up for sale).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok cool... thank you.. that's all I really wanted to know... where on the "road" it would land...... 

I'll UL some pics and post them, just for reference.. 

Thanks gents..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Im still rocking my Dads Marantz 2235 for stereo duty in the office/computer room and its in MINT condition. He gave it to me while I was in HS back in the 80's when he bought a new setup for the house. I still have the matching turn table in its factory box in the basement.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Im still rocking my Dads Marantz 2235 for stereo duty in the office/computer room and its in MINT condition. He gave it to me while I was in HS back in the 80's when he bought a new setup for the house. I still have the matching turn table in its factory box in the basement.


I got its bigger brother, the 2270..... Not minty though

Lovely amp, but it needs some fixing in order to function completely (1 of the inputs is broke and it needs caps refitted)

Nice piece though











but I still prefer my sansui au555a though:blush: So it pretty much is sitting in a box in the closet at the moment:blush:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Pics fellas... Maybe this changes things?


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Pics fellas... Maybe this changes things?


$250 tops without the cabinet. It is in excellent appearing condition and it is the earlier version with I/O jacks which is desirable. 

Are you trying to sell it for the owner? I am curious why the absolute $$$ amount is so important?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

spydertune said:


> $250 tops without the cabinet. It is in excellent appearing condition and it is the earlier version with I/O jacks which is desirable.
> 
> Are you trying to sell it for the owner? I am curious why the absolute $$$ amount is so important?


Those were the pics he took to... He's all artsy-fartsy...lol... 

Again, not trying to sell anything for anyone, just trying to get a "gauge" of where it stands in the HA world, which is so expansive, it's hard to gauge.. 

That is all, nothing more.. 

Thanks everyone..


----------

